# My first build!



## Carrie86 (Nov 3, 2012)

Hi everyone,

Firstly I welcome all feedback and any advice anyone has 


So now my BD Kenny is back to good health I have started to make him a 3d background!! Really excited especially after seeing all these amazing builds.

My viv is 4ft x just under 2ft. Kenny likes to dig so I'm not having a floor build just the walls. Want to keep him on play sand as he gets on well with it. Was thinking of putting down tiles on half the floor but changed my mind. He's also a keen climber so will be adding a ledge.

So first off he's his set up










Very plain and boring. As I would like Kenny to sit proud in my living room when I move out i will certainly be taking my time with this and making sure it looks good.

So the task of picking up the things I would need.
Managed to persuade my mum into letting me use her car to collect the insulation as It wouldn't fit it in mine!!!
I bought 5 pieces of 4x2 sheets of celex from wickes and some glue to stick it together. Thought I'd rather get some spare encase I made a mistake! 
To hold it firmly in place I added some wooden sticks.










After measuring the inside of the viv I began cutting away and added another layer for me to carve into. I was worried I didn't have much floor space in the viv but I just reminded myself that I had a lot to carve away yet.










Now the design I was after was a nice curved rock effect so I drew the lines and started hacking away. I'd spotted a few people saying the used a dremel to carve the finer bits out. I have a draper multitool complete with sanding attachments so got that bad boy out and starting making a lot of dust. Luckily I was using my brothers old bedroom as he's at uni. Put plenty of sheets down though!










I then ended up with this










Do excuse the leopard socks!!

Onto the ledge next. I did a rough cut out of what I wanted and then added layers underneath so I could form the right shape.



















I was so chuffed I'd made a ledge actually look like a ledge that I just sat on my bean bag admiring it haha.

So onto the next part...


Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Carrie86 (Nov 3, 2012)

I continued with the curvy rock theme till it looked like this











My brother then informed me he was coming back from uni for the summer!! Took me a while to get rid of the dust and mess from his room! Luckily I made sure I cleaned the mess at the end if each night. So I was then evicted to the garage.

So this is the new work room which I have to say I enjoy more.










While I was carving away I'd accidentally did one bit which looked like rocks had broken away, I really liked this idea and thought it will sit well with the ledge so I started to sand some more away.

I was really impressed with how it was coming along. I did have designs in my head and on paper but I like the change to the broken rock effect. It would also make it easier when id need to add the holes for the vents.

As the celex I had was slightly shorter the the viv I added another bit to the top. 
I'm also adding one vent at the bottom left for the hot side and another one on the top right for the cool end. The rest will be sealed up.
As it stands before I cut the vents in.










I still want to shape the rocks more so I don't loose too much space but first I wanted to get it in the viv and measure the vent holes.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Carrie86 (Nov 3, 2012)

So as of tonight this is what it looks like!!!




























I think it looks great  the photos do make the floor space look tiny but there is a lot. I'm hoping Kenny will use the bit under the ledge for bed and to get out of the light.
On the back wall you'll be able to see a hole in the rocks, I plan on putting a plant in here to give it some colour  a fake one I imagine.

I'll post some pictures of the vent holes soon but for tonight this is it.
Tomorrow night I'm hoping to stick the top bits down and carve a little more away from the left hand side. I really like the pattern the sander has given the rocks but I'm guessing I'll need to do these heavier otherwise the grout will smooth it out. 

So how have I done on my first build?


Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

Looks great so far  I love the texture you've got on the rock so far, and the ledge looks ace! If you want to keep that texture I'd recommend going over it with about fifteen coats of watered down grout, it should keep the pattern fairly well but not blur it too much, whilst hopefully being strong enough 

Look forward to seeing more progress

Dave


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks great! I'd agree it will be difficult to keep that detail. As Dave has said you'll either have to go for loads of really thin coats or go over it again with the Dremel and over exaggerate the carvings, this way you can go for fewer thicker layers of grout. 

Top notch! : victory:


----------



## Carrie86 (Nov 3, 2012)

Thanks guys 
I'm was so impressed with both your builds so thought I'd give it a go. 
Was scared at starting it at first in fear of it looking bad but I'm really enjoying making this.

I think I'll do that and go over the rocks to thicken the detail but also use watered down grout and many layers of it 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Recluso (Dec 3, 2010)

Looking absolutely fantastic!!!!

Another vote for watered down grout to help keep detail. This was the approach I went for with my Royal's viv as I had lots of little rock crevices. Unfotunately I realised too late after losing some detail!

The only thing I *WILL* say is that you may want to consider trimming the front edges back a couple of centimetres otherwise your grout is going to interfere with the runners. This is a lesson I learned the hard way with my Leo's viv. You don't need to lose much, but I would really advise taking it back a tiny bit.

I really can't wait to see this finished. Are you thinking of using any artificial plants to make some dry grassy clumps? That could add a nice touch.

Looking forward to updates!!


----------



## Carrie86 (Nov 3, 2012)

That's a very good point about the runners thank you, as its going back in the workshop tonight I'll do the edges at the sane time.
Glad I was told before I realized too late! 

Yes I'd like to put an artificial grassy type plant in the holder I made on the wall then in the corner of the ledge I've made room for another plant, again most likely a grassy one. I found a really nice orchid plant but wouldn't go with the theme so sticking with the grassy ones  


Thanks for all you kind words  so excited to finish it!!!!!

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Recluso (Dec 3, 2010)

Carrie86 said:


> That's a very good point about the runners thank you, as its going back in the workshop tonight I'll do the edges at the sane time.
> Glad I was told before I realized too late!
> 
> Yes I'd like to put an artificial grassy type plant in the holder I made on the wall then in the corner of the ledge I've made room for another plant, again most likely a grassy one. I found a really nice orchid plant but wouldn't go with the theme so sticking with the grassy ones
> ...


If you take a look at my Royal's viv (links are in my sig) you can see I've left around 4cm, this was mainly to allow for me to wire the thermostat and thermometers down the side and securely clip them to the viv wall. If you don't need to do anything like that, you could easily get away with a bit less space, but if were me I'd still be leaving a couple of cm at a minimum. What I forgot with my Leo's viv was that the build was going to get thicker than the current dimensions once the grout was on, so it interfered with my runners a bit!


----------



## Carrie86 (Nov 3, 2012)

I have the thermostat running on the left hand corner so I have cut away enough room at the back of the build so I can slide any other wires down I may need. 
I shall take a look at your build for ideas thank you.
Iike you said as it will get thicker I need to allow for extra room once the grout is on.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## c_1993 (Jun 10, 2011)

Looks awesome, I like the detail on the background and the ledge  you've done a really good job with it, look forward to seeing more.

I'm exited to start mine on the weekend now!


----------



## Carrie86 (Nov 3, 2012)

c_1993 said:


> Looks awesome, I like the detail on the background and the ledge  you've done a really good job with it, look forward to seeing more.
> 
> I'm exited to start mine on the weekend now!



Thanks 
I bet you can't wait to start. Its really addictive and its a great feeling when you look at what you've done.
Photo bucket is playing silly buggers so no pictures tonight. I've got the holes cut for the vents. I've also cut the sides back so I font nerd to worry about the grouting getting in the way of the runners. I've also go over the detail and added thicker bits. 
I have to ask how did everyone use the grout?
Would you recommend watering it down then doing thin layers and lots of them? Did you also put anything on the stuff first or was it just putting the grout on? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## c_1993 (Jun 10, 2011)

Carrie86 said:


> Thanks
> I bet you can't wait to start. Its really addictive and its a great feeling when you look at what you've done.
> Photo bucket is playing silly buggers so no pictures tonight. I've got the holes cut for the vents. I've also cut the sides back so I font nerd to worry about the grouting getting in the way of the runners. I've also go over the detail and added thicker bits.
> I have to ask how did everyone use the grout?
> ...



Your right it really is addictive, I've done a couple in the past 
I'm building a viv from scratch also, so providing b&q cut my wood too size correctly it should be built by this evening then can make a start on carving some Celotex.

Because you have a lot of detail in your background your best off doing a lot of thin watered down coats of grout, so you don't lose a lot of the detail. Just apply with a paintbrush 

Looking forward to more pics : victory:


----------



## lewkini (May 12, 2009)

Looks wicked mate!

I had the idea, of trying to fit a ledge in but was wanting to get it done and forgot about it!:devil:

I really want to do another background already (sshhh tom said i would:whistling2 and i have not even got my beardie yet LOL

Keep up the good work mate!:2thumb:

Lewis


----------



## Carrie86 (Nov 3, 2012)

Can't wait to see everyone elses builds! I'd love to make my own viv so maybe in the future I will 

I picked up some sandstone floor grout today!!! Eeeep. Its quick setting however if I mix just a small bit at a time I don't need to rush. I'll water it down like people have said so the thin layers will hopefully keep some of the detail. 
Can't wait to start grouting although imagine its like the most boring bit of a build!

So do I cover with 7-8 layers of thin grout? Would this be enough And does the top need as much grout, seeing as Kenny won't be touching the top of the viv? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Carrie86 (Nov 3, 2012)

So I have the grout in sandstone colour, have paint brushes in various sizes and I have a sheets down!
Says 3 parts water to 1 part powder but of course I'll use more water to thin it out.
I've trimmed down the sides and carved the marks deeper as you can see.
I'm excited to start but also really nervous. I did the same after I bought the stuff, didn't touch it for two weeks then bottled up.the courage to start!










Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Carrie86 (Nov 3, 2012)

Actually it says 3 parts powder to 1 part water! Silly girl!! Haha. I'll just mix a little and then make it more watery

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

cannot wait to see this finished, love build threads


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

Carrie86 said:


> Can't wait to see everyone elses builds! I'd love to make my own viv so maybe in the future I will
> 
> I picked up some sandstone floor grout today!!! Eeeep. Its quick setting however if I mix just a small bit at a time I don't need to rush. I'll water it down like people have said so the thin layers will hopefully keep some of the detail.
> Can't wait to start grouting although imagine its like the most boring bit of a build!
> ...


It is the most boring part that's for sure! I don't envy you! How many layers will depend on how thickly it's applied, the rule I use is the push test, basically you should be able to push it as hard as you can with your fingers, thumbs and it shouldn't indent, if it does it isn't hard enough. Like you've said you can get away with slightly thinner areas where your dragon won't be in contact with it.


----------



## Manic Marley (Apr 21, 2012)

It looking really good. I found that when you do your first coat it needs to be just like muddy water and then moving up to curry sauce. It's a horrible job, I hated the grouting bit but you can't rush it. Just take your time and when you think you've done enough coats do 2 more. If you're sealing it afterwards which is what I did (glad I did as easier to clean poo off) I would recommend the polyvine dead flat floor varnish as it leave it completely matte with no shine at all.

Looking really good, can't wait for the next pics


----------



## Firetaster (Apr 7, 2013)

Any chance you could link me to where you got the material from?celex? Can't seem to find it :-( thanks


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

Don't take it as gospel but carrie may have meant celotex, which is an insulation board sold in loads of places. Even if it isn't exactly what she used, celotex does exactly the same, as does kingspan, xtratherm, etc.

Dave


----------



## Manic Marley (Apr 21, 2012)

I used kingspan but its all the same stuff.

Question to other builders, when you peeled the foil off did yours bow? Mine was a nightmare.


----------



## Carrie86 (Nov 3, 2012)

Dave is right thats the stuff i used. I didn't realize I spelt it wrong!! Oooops.

Yeah its kinda like muddy water when I put it on! And i managed to get it all over me somehow!! I'll do the next layer just a tad thicker I think.
I was going to ask what should I seal it with as I don't want it to look shinny 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Carrie86 (Nov 3, 2012)

tomcannon said:


> It is the most boring part that's for sure! I don't envy you! How many layers will depend on how thickly it's applied, the rule I use is the push test, basically you should be able to push it as hard as you can with your fingers, thumbs and it shouldn't indent, if it does it isn't hard enough. Like you've said you can get away with slightly thinner areas where your dragon won't be in contact with it.


That's a good way to test! 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Carrie86 (Nov 3, 2012)

By god grouting is boring and makes your hand ache!

Before I started I wanted to make sure I trimed enough of the side so I sat it on top of the viv. Fits well.










Then a picture of it with Kenny's basking log










So after one layer it looked Like this (right side).










I love the feel of it but prefer the colour of it when its wet (left side) so I ask what sort I paint do I use to paint it when I've done all the layers? Does it matter what type of paint I use if I'm going to seal it afterwards? 

I'd like to do it this colour then add darker shades to the rock crevices.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Manic Marley (Apr 21, 2012)

It's looking really good so far. Well done.

I added paint to the final coats of grout, I just bought tester pots of Matt emulsion and added 2 pots per coat. I then used a lighter tester pot to highlight. I used emulsion as I sealed mine whine finished. A few people use the acrylic paints but I found emulsion did the job and its a lot cheaper and like I said as I was sealing mine I don't think it really mattered.


----------



## Carrie86 (Nov 3, 2012)

Yeah I want to seal mine to, easier to clean that way! 
When I'm coming to the final layers of grout I'll do that. I'm going to do a little painting around the rocks to make them stand out too.

When I come to varnish it I'll be picking your brains again  
Thanks for all your help 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## caen (May 11, 2013)

I used an airbrush starting with the darker colours. then when I was happy I coated it with varnish and added sand for grip.


----------



## Manic Marley (Apr 21, 2012)

It's about time for an update :whistling2:


----------



## Carrie86 (Nov 3, 2012)

Mr Marley I think you're right it's been too long!!

OK so i have been grouting most nights and last night I did my 5th layer. The marks in the rocks are still coming through well and haven't been smoothed out. Of course it is getting harder but I'm aiming for 7 layers then I'll see how its doing on the old finger push test.
Here's an updated picture










I also picked up a couple of paint sample pots so I can try out some colours.
I'd like to go for a sunset orange/brown colour so I picked up a warm days pot and a coffee colour. I plan to mix together until I have the right colour and then make a darker colour to go around the rocks to highlight them.










They only cost me 50p each as well!! Win win.

As I've finally got a weekend off work I'm going to play around with the left overs and make a small rock mound which I'll place in front of the ledge to help Kenny get up  

I've also ordered an air plant (tillandsia argentea) to go inside the holes in the rocks to give it a natural feel, plus its high enough that kenny won't want to try eat it!!

Well that's all I have. Hopefully I'll have a good play at these rocks tomorrow and get some pictures up  

P.S
Took Kenny in the garden as it was beautifully hot on Saturday. Here's a picture of him on his new harness. Doesn't bother him and now I know if he's spooked by anything he can't run too far! 
Of course I made sure it was nice and soft before I put it on him.











Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ticmike (Jun 2, 2013)

Great build and love the harness, my wife made our two (burt & ernie) a harness each and they love it.


----------



## Manic Marley (Apr 21, 2012)

It's looking good : victory: 
Where did you get the harness from?


----------



## Carrie86 (Nov 3, 2012)

Thanks 
I got it from eBay for £3.50. Its actually a ferret harness! The description even said would fit a BD and there was a picture!! Comes in loads of colours. I bought the small which was a little too small but modifyed it to make it perfect.
He walks around with it on no problem and doesn't rub.

Burt and Ernie! I love their names. You have a very clever wife for making a home made one! I had to resort to eBay.


Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Manic Marley (Apr 21, 2012)

Carrie86 said:


> Thanks
> I got it from eBay for £3.50. Its actually a ferret harness! The description even said would fit a BD and there was a picture!! Comes in loads of colours. I bought the small which was a little too small but modifyed it to make it perfect.
> He walks around with it on no problem and doesn't rub.
> 
> ...


Do you have a link to the seller? How did you adjust it?


----------



## Carrie86 (Nov 3, 2012)

This the one I got 

http://item.mobileweb.ebay.co.uk/viewitem?index=0&sbk=1&nav=SEARCH&itemId=280775274111

I typed in ferret harness and it was the 3rd one down i believe. One of the pictures has a BD wearing a yellow one.

To adjust it I took the sticky side Velcro off and moved it up a little. You can see here how the Velcro has been moved. I then stitched a soft fabric underneath the Velcro so it wasn't hard on Kenny.
I think if I'd have got a medium one it would have fut much better but as i managed to make this bigger its fine.











Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Carrie86 (Nov 3, 2012)

Bit of an update. 
Unfortunately I haven't been giving it the time I should due to work commitments 

So its now got 6 coats of grout and a further 2 thicker layers mixed with paint.
This is the outcome. You can see the dry part on the right and the fresh coat being put on on the left.










I've been looking at varnish, I need a Matt one because I don't want it to look shiny. Are all varnishes safe? I'm worried about it being flammable?
I've seen boat varnish in a few threads, will this be OK? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Manic Marley (Apr 21, 2012)

Carrie86 said:


> I've been looking at varnish, I need a Matt one because I don't want it to look shiny. Are all varnishes safe? I'm worried about it bring flammable?
> I've seen boat varnish in a few threads, will this be OK?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


Most matte varnish will still leave a shine, I went for polyvine dead flat floor varnish as non toxic and has no shine what so ever. I was really pressed with it and will use it on all future builds. I got mine off eBay.


----------



## Manic Marley (Apr 21, 2012)

Oh I forgot to say, it's looking really good, I can't wait to see more pics.


----------



## GECKO MICK (Jun 6, 2012)

Looks awesome.Loves these threads keep up the good work.:2thumb:


----------



## Carrie86 (Nov 3, 2012)

Thanks people 

Manic Marley I'll have a look around for that varnish thank you, sounds like the perfect stuff I need. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## caen (May 11, 2013)

great viv


----------



## Manic Marley (Apr 21, 2012)

It's about time for an update :whistling2:


----------



## Carrie86 (Nov 3, 2012)

It is indeed.
I've just come back from Tunisia so no works been done to the build unfortunately. Kenny I imagine is not pleased. 
I'm still down in London with my bf atm but should be home next week then I can get a riggle on with the build and get it finished 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Carrie86 (Nov 3, 2012)

Not too much of an update but as I've finally had some evenings free I have done a little more painting.
I decided that although I loved the look it had I wanted to make the rocks stand out a little more so painted around them in a darker colour. This is what it looks like now. My other half isn't keen but I like it.

So thoughts and opinions welcome 

Please do ignore the sides, it was still drying when I took the photo.











Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Carrie86 (Nov 3, 2012)

Well the first coat of varnish is now on and drying. How many coats would you guys and girls recommend? I was thinking 2 but Is this enough?
The darker bits have now lightened up so it looks good but the varnish in some places is drying slightly misty. I hope this doesn't stay like this otherwise I'll have misty bits everywhere! I think maybe I put too thick of a coat on those bits.

I have one air plant but was looking for just a couple of nice grass plants, can anyone recommend any that wouldn't grow too large and would live well in the viv. If not then will have to look around for some artificial plants although they don't always look as nice as the real thing.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Carrie86 (Nov 3, 2012)

This is after the first coat of varnish. Except for my mistake on putting to lick of a layer on in places I was so impressed with this varnish! 

Manic Marley thanks for the varnish suggestion 












Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Carrie86 (Nov 3, 2012)

So its getting exciting now for me! Cleaned out the whole viv ready for the move.


I didn't want to put loads of glue on it encase for some reason it ever came out so I decided to seal it about an inch from the top at the back and then sealed along the top. The sides I just sealed at the top and then alone the bottom. This way if it has to come out I can just slide a knife along the top and bottom and with a little tug it will come out, least I hope!

So I found bits around the house to wedge it in while the glue sets. Running length ways I have a broom handle with thick socks on the edges and towels to stop it from marking the background. Worked like a charm! I'll leave it like this over night then take out my tools and set the lights up tomorrow. This way it'll set and I'll get any fumes out before Kenny moves in. So for now I'll leave it a couple of days.


Luckily I kept my old viv so have moved Kenny in there. He wasn't happy at first but I had it up and running for a few days to get the temps right before I moved him. With his basking rock and the things from the other tank in with him he seems to be doing well. 

Just a quick picture of how it currently looks.














Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sid85 (Dec 18, 2012)

That looks excellent. I really like the naturalistic look.

Can you still smell the varnish?... Silly question, but mine still has that new painted varnish smell, which builds up if I leave it shut with the heat on, so I'm not sure whether to move my boa into his new viv or wait.


----------



## Manic Marley (Apr 21, 2012)

Sid85 said:


> That looks excellent. I really like the naturalistic look.
> 
> Can you still smell the varnish?... Silly question, but mine still has that new painted varnish smell, which builds up if I leave it shut with the heat on, so I'm not sure whether to move my boa into his new viv or wait.


What varnish have you used?


----------



## Carrie86 (Nov 3, 2012)

Sid85 said:


> That looks excellent. I really like the naturalistic look.
> 
> Can you still smell the varnish?... Silly question, but mine still has that new painted varnish smell, which builds up if I leave it shut with the heat on, so I'm not sure whether to move my boa into his new viv or wait.


Thank you so much  No i cant smell it at all. When i put my head in i can smell the glue ever so slightly but its only been in and with the lights on for less then 24 hours so maybe needs another day to clear the smell.

I know what you mean, I'll leave Kenny in his other tank till the smell goes just hope it doesn't take long. 







Manic Marley said:


> What varnish have you used?


I used the polyvine dead flat floor varnish  really is fantastic stuff and well worth the money

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sid85 (Dec 18, 2012)

I used Wicks interior matt varnish.

This one:
Professional Varnish Clear Matt 750ml - Solvent Varnish - Decorating & Interiors - Wickes


----------



## Carrie86 (Nov 3, 2012)

So after leaving the viv for 48 hours the glue has all set, stuck my head in and there were no smells either so time to move Kenny in.

I sat and watched him for about an hour while he investigated his new home. Was really cute watching him walk around looking at every bit of wall and have the odd lick! 

So here's some photos of just the sand in




















And the air plant. I'm glad I didn't put a dangling plant because I think Kenny would have tried to get it!!










Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Carrie86 (Nov 3, 2012)

And now with his basking log





















Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Carrie86 (Nov 3, 2012)

And finally the housemate and his new home  























































So what's everyone's views on the build.
Personally considering this was my first build I'm over the moon with it. I think it looks natural and still gives Kenny room to move around. I was worried it would be small inside but I've got more room then I thought.

Problem is now I want to do another one!!!

Thank you all for your help and advice during the build 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

Really good, well done! Looks fantastic! :2thumb:


----------



## Sid85 (Dec 18, 2012)

That looks excellent, really good work. Thanks for sharing. It looks like it's going to be well appreciated.


----------



## Carrie86 (Nov 3, 2012)

Thanks very much 

So far he seemed settles although I caught the bugger under the ledge scratching. I know he's just making himself comfortable but he's made a very small hole in the background. Good thing its not noticeable the little devil.

The next stage is looking to change the bottom wood panel under the doors to a glass panel  

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mr Jingles (Sep 2, 2013)

Read through this at 3am this morning, well done Carrie, looks really good. Thinking of doing a similar build and thread myself.


----------



## Carrie86 (Nov 3, 2012)

Thanks Mr jingles  
I'd recommend doing one for sure. I never thought it would look half as good as it has and I've really enjoyed making it. When I move out it will be the main feature in the living room  Kenny also seems happy running around in his new home.

I've been asking the guys and girls on here for advice all the way through the build and they've all been amazingly helpful.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Manic Marley (Apr 21, 2012)

Well done, looks great and the housemate looks happy. I know the feeling, when I finished mine I was ready to start another one but the mrs put her foot down and told me to spend my spare time with her and the kids :lol2:

But seriously, really good job looks great :2thumb:


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

Carrie86 said:


> Thanks very much
> 
> So far he seemed settles although I caught the bugger under the ledge scratching. I know he's just making himself comfortable but he's made a very small hole in the background. Good thing its not noticeable the little devil.
> 
> ...


This is why it needs to be a rock solid finish. Anything with claws like a beardy will just rip it apart. I could (and hope) be wrong but if he's already managed to make a hole I imagine you'll see more and more appear over the following weeks/months. I know from first hand experience.

It's time consuming and expensive but if you don't get a rock solid finish then it simply won't last, unless its for a gecko or similar of course. 

Like I said though, it does look fantastic and I really hope it holds up for you.


----------



## Carrie86 (Nov 3, 2012)

tomcannon said:


> This is why it needs to be a rock solid finish. Anything with claws like a beardy will just rip it apart. I could (and hope) be wrong but if he's already managed to make a hole I imagine you'll see more and more appear over the following weeks/months. I know from first hand experience.
> 
> It's time consuming and expensive but if you don't get a rock solid finish then it simply won't last, unless its for a gecko or similar of course.
> 
> Like I said though, it does look fantastic and I really hope it holds up for you.



Thanks Tom.
Its had 11 coats of grout and 3 coats of varnish and it felt hard enough  I guess I underestimated how sharp his claws are. It's just under the caves he's starting scratching and I really hope he doesn't continue. There's no other place he's been doing it which is strange

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

Carrie86 said:


> Thanks Tom.
> Its had 11 coats of grout and 3 coats of varnish and it felt hard enough  I guess I underestimated how sharp his claws are. It's just under the caves he's starting scratching and I really hope he doesn't continue. There's no other place he's been doing it which is strange
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


Hhmm, 11 coats should be plenty, it is with me but then it obviously varies depending how thick they are. I hope you're right, be a real shame, it may just need a touch up every now and again.


----------



## Carrie86 (Nov 3, 2012)

tomcannon said:


> Hhmm, 11 coats should be plenty, it is with me but then it obviously varies depending how thick they are. I hope you're right, be a real shame, it may just need a touch up every now and again.




Yeah I thought if anything those coats would be enough. By the last coat the grout was very thick too. Maybe he just got one nail in a little hole or thinner area and that's how he made the mark. I'm lucky its under the cave so can't be seen. I'll fill it in soon and see how I get on. 
I think he's making himself comfortable and digging a den or something.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## UKMark (Sep 14, 2013)

Carrie you should be very chuffed with your efforts, you have made a great job.
Well done.:2thumb:


----------



## Carrie86 (Nov 3, 2012)

UKMark said:


> Carrie you should be very chuffed with your efforts, you have made a great job.
> Well done.:2thumb:


Thank you ever so much  for a first attempt I think it's not bad

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------

